# [TIP] kde USE flag kdeenablefinal

## mic006fr

Pour les utilisateurs de kde : le USE flag kdeenablefinal permet d'accélérer grandement la compilation des paquets kde.

Techniquement, il regroupe les fichiers à compiler pour compiler plus de code d'un coup (évite inclusions, résolutions de symboles, ... à répétition, si j'ai bien compris).

Seul inconvénient : augmente la demande en RAM.

Pour mon cas personnel (Athlon-XP 1800 - 512 Mo ; Duron 1300 - 256 Mo avec distcc, folding en route sur les 2) :

- kdelibs sans flag : environ 1h30-1h40

- kdelibs avec flag : 0h50

(données genlop)

Pour la RAM, je n'ai pas vu la surcharge, je n'utilisais pas l'ordi à ce moment là.

Essayez et donnez votre avis.

----------

## Tony Clifton

J'obtiens à peu près les mêmes résultats (une compilation 2 fois plus rapide avec le flag), mais est-ce que ça joue sur les performances des applications compilées ?

----------

## mic006fr

Je ne pense pas non. Peut être qq ridicules optimisations supplémentaires, du fait qu'un maximum de code est compilé en même temps, mais en aucun cas ca ne doit être significatif, à mon avis.

Le gain est seulement au niveau du temps de compilation (et c'est déjà beaucoup  :Exclamation: ).

----------

## dapsaille

Merci pour ce tuyau mais un guru peut il confirmer la difference de perfs ou non ? 

Merci d'avance :p

----------

## sireyessire

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Merci pour ce tuyau mais un guru peut il confirmer la difference de perfs ou non ? 
> 
> Merci d'avance :p

 

pas moi en tout cas, je touche pas à ces bêtes là ( QT, kde..)

# Warning troll detected in the area

moi j'utilise fluxbox, avec du openmotif ou du gtk/+/2 pas de qt.

# Red Alert Big Troll arrived! 

 :Mr. Green: 

mais qu'est ce qu'il fait ce flag de si miraculeux? (c'est juste par curiosité ) parce que kde a été slitté en plein de petits paquets alors faire du regroupement ça devient tendu non?

----------

## dapsaille

Ok merci pour ces non informations  :Very Happy: 

TROLL ATTACK

M'en fout je tournes sous amigaOS 3.9 moi nan mais ^^

----------

## guilc

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> mais qu'est ce qu'il fait ce flag de si miraculeux? (c'est juste par curiosité ) parce que kde a été slitté en plein de petits paquets alors faire du regroupement ça devient tendu non?

 

En gros, quand tu dois compiler toto.c et titi.c séparément, et ensuite linker le tout ensemble pour faire un binaire, tu passes 2 fois par le préprocesseur, et c'est aps optimal : si tu inclus coucou.h dans les 2, tu le préprocesse 2 fois...

La, ben tous les .c qui sont ensuite linkés ensembles comme mes toto.c et titi.c sont concaténés dans un seul gros fichier, et coucou.h n'est inclus qu'une fois. C'est un gain énorme en préprocesseur, surtout en C++ avec bcp de macros, ou le temps de préprocessing est TRES long.

----------

